# MF 135



## Michael Cole (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a MF 135, serial#9A83577 which I think is a 1973. It is a 3 cylinder gas engine. I was wondering if there is a easy way to tell if it is a Perkins or a Continental engine. Need a carb rebuild and that was the first question. It does have a zenith carb on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You've already answered your question. If it's a three cylinder it's Perkins. Continental would be a four cylinder.


----------



## Michael Cole (Sep 4, 2019)

I thought that was correct but after talking to one of the tractor dealerships I was not so sure. Thanks.


----------

